# Word of the Day... Thalassophobia



## Aunt Marg (Jun 17, 2021)

*Thalassophobia: *the persistent and intense fear of deep bodies of water such as the sea, oceans, pools, or lakes.

*Thalassophobia: *can also include fear of being in deep bodies of water, fear of the vast emptiness of the sea, of sea waves, sea creatures, and fear of distance from land.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2021)

That’s what I used to tell my mom when she told be to take a bath…Mom, I have Thalassophobia.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 17, 2021)

Think I preferred flatulence.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 17, 2021)

The older I have got, the less interested I am to swim in the ocean, a lake, etc, and I directly attribute that to thalassophobia.

Even as a kid the thought used to cross my mind... "_what's watching me_".

At my age, no thank you to that.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2021)

I believe many people suffer from _thalassophobia, _but it's easier to say, "I have a fear of drowning in the sea."


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2021)

It's extremely difficult to learn to swim if you have _thalassophobia;
But it's also very difficult, to limit or manage, or curtail your thalassophobia at all,
if you don't!_


----------

